# fishing buddies



## speckledred87 (Aug 22, 2013)

A buddy and I been wanting to find a cool down to earth fishing partner with a boat with these holidays we can't afford a charter but if anyone is interested pm me we'll help out with fuel and whatever else we need to pitch in. Strong believer of helping each other out thanks im in the south east houston area pasadena deer park


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

I run a 28' Pursuit out of Port Aransas. Needing to fill a few spots from time to time. Actually looking for some folks this weekend with the weather window.

My name is Wayne, give me a ring sometime.
361.739.0603


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a tracker boat fish two will be glad to split cost, live in Missouri city non smoking can't stand the smell. It usualy cost about 97.00 to fish. Hit me up if you are a non smoker


----------

